# 2001 Space Odyssey Blueprints?



## No3forever (Aug 26, 2004)

Does anyone know of a link or source for blueprints or drawings that can be used to scratch build the space ship from '2001 space Odyssey'


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

If ou don't find an answer in these forums, try over at StarshipBuilder.com. There are a large number of folks there who scratchbuild subjects such as this. 

BTW, in case you didn't know, there's a kit available from TimeSlip Creations.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Ian Walsh aka Stargazer has probably the most complete website on the subject. Takes some digging but have a look... here. .


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The hardbound book, SPACESHIP HANDBOOK, now in stock at CultTVMan's store, has a great collection of scaled drawings of all the ships, from 2001. It cost around $50, but worth far more for all the ships it cover, from movies and TV.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> ...a kit available from TimeSlip Creations.


The Discovery kit is not in production any more.

I understand that they will have one of the orbital nuclear platforms soon.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, dang. OK. Thanks for the correction. 

Now that I think on it some more, George mentioned at WonderFest that he was going to stop production w/that last set of molds. He said it was a real pain to cast properly, IIRC. Perhaps he'll considering having new molds made in the future if there's enough interest.


----------

